# Source for Baltic Birch Plywood?



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

It seems that many of the jigs and bench table top plans that I have seen suggest using Baltic birch plywood. I can't recall seeing that in the home centers. Is it something that regular lumberyards carry? In in a quick web search, I only found a specialty sheet goods company that carried it.

I'm in the Baltimore area, and would like to get (a) whole sheets, rather than pay for shipping for small pieces.

Is it really any better than regular plywood?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

I did see the post on sources for hardwoods:
Woodfinder :: Find Sources for Hardwood Lumber, Exotic Wood, Veneer, Sawmill Services and Other Woods such as Tonewoods, Recycled Lumber& Salvaged Wood, Carving Stock and Turning Blanks.

I'll see if any the places local to me have any.

Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Stop by Rockler they have 1/4 sheets on hand and most of the time,,and yes it's great stuff and better than the normal plywood you will see that by the price they charge for it.
It will knock your socks off 

===========




Dan_ said:


> It seems that many of the jigs and bench table top plans that I have seen suggest using Baltic birch plywood. I can't recall seeing that in the home centers. Is it something that regular lumberyards carry? In in a quick web search, I only found a specialty sheet goods company that carried it.
> 
> I'm in the Baltimore area, and would like to get (a) whole sheets, rather than pay for shipping for small pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here in the Atlanta area, Peach State lumber in Kennesaw was selling prefinished Birch, don't know for sure if it was Baltic, for around 25.00 per sheet, seem it came in with the wrong finish and so they were dumping it. BTW it was 1/2" but still real nice stuff. I bought some for my sons' project. According to the price list, it was nearly half off standard price. I'm sitting here kicking myself for not getting more of it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan,

Call your local custom cabinetmakers shop and ask them where they get their Baltic Birch plywood locally. It's likely to be a good source for hardwoods too; at least it is here!


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I have found only a few lumber yards carry a made in USA birch ply its equal. Down side is the price and the odd size 5' x 5' . It has no voids and in nearly all cases the plys are all birch. I sometimes use the road sign plywood, It's available in normal 4 x 8 and in more thicknesses. Still high but not as much as the Baltic stuff. No good for furniture, unless you tend to paint it.
Harry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, the answer to your question is yes, there is a very big difference in the quality. Home center standard 1/2" birch plywood (or oak or maple veneered) is 7 layers and has void spaces. Baltic birch is 13 thinner layers with no voids and is entirely birch. Woodcraft also carries it. My local Rockler store is over stocked at the moment and selling 24" x 60" sections for $14.59 each. (Regular price for a 24" x 32" is $19.95)


----------



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to visit at least one wood store today and see what they have. 

Dan


----------



## Plywoodny (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Dan

In regards to your question maybe we can help you. We are relatively new to the business but we do Import Baltic Birch Plywood. So far we deal with b2b customers but retail and general market is something that we are looking in to also. Take a look at our website, although it is not completely finished you can still find general information and price list that should be of use for you. As for website visit eastcoastplywood dot com. 

Thank you


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I love BB ply. I also hate BB ply.
BB ply is great to work with and it's wonderful for may uses including shop drawers. 
However, after using it, I get sooo frustrated with my stock of run of the mill plywood, I hate using it and think of anything I build with it as inferior in quality.


----------



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

I found World of Hardwoods near me, in Linthicum MD. They have BB plywood, and can get whatever I need - but it sure costs. I'll stick with regular ply for awhile, but now I know where it is if I need it.

The hardwoods were something else. I spent awhile browsing through it all.

Dan


----------

